# phrag caudatum giganteum x kovachii



## youngslipper (Jun 4, 2015)

Hi all i was wondering if anyone know how this cross looked like?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 4, 2015)

My guess would be close to "Andean Tears" as caudatum is a long sepal/petalled phrag.


----------



## youngslipper (Jun 4, 2015)

Possibly. wallisii and caudatum are close


----------

